# In progress.............



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 16, 2005)

Prayer needed. Critique needed as well. How am I doing ? (my name on this board is TheBionicSIGMA):

Part 1 - (closed) - http://www.the5thquarter.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=21690

and a thread named after me......(started by the author of the original thread in response to me....)

http://www.the5thquarter.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=21739&st=0

Thankfully, I'm not fighting this one alone. 

How many logical fallacies and contradictions can you point out in her argumentation ?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 18, 2005)

Im reading the thread, will be interesting to see if the younger black crowd is as conservative as the older crowd.

I should be able to offer some thoughts sometime tomorrow.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 18, 2005)

A couple quick thoughts

1) No man is an island. Because one cannot see how something effects something/someone else does not mean that effects are not taking place.

2) At the end of the day, we oppose homosexual rights, because God said that such is an abominable lifestyle worthy of death. We dont oppose because of scientific studies, evil people we know who were homosexual etc. God saying dont let such things happen openly should be enough to end the debate.

3) There is no neutrality and you cant serve two masters. Either we should take the Christian position or take some form of the non Christian position and oppose the Almighty.

4)We dont really need to worry about slippery slope arguments because, the current issue (homosexual marriage/union etc) is in itself evil. So eventhough pologamy and all manner of nuttiness will follow after issue, focusing on it, make it seem to we only worry about what this decision can lead to and not the actual decision itself.

CT


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 18, 2005)

I just posted a 4,150 word response (I went a little over my word limit  ). 

I started off being Jesus in John 6.... but turned a little John 8ish near the end.... Okay, a LOT John 8ish.

BTW- in a previous thread (the first one), I pretty much posted that my primary reasons for rejecting homosexual marriage were theological (God says it's sin, I agree...end of story). But the scientific arguments aren't to be left out either (because ultimately, they are theological, since much of what science is 'just finding out' theology has known for millennia....).

But thanks for the feedback. 

[Edited on 3-18-2005 by OS_X]


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 22, 2005)

seems like I've attracted a FOOL. 

So I'm in the progress of Proverbs 26:4-5 with him. View the last thread (which was closed) and the current thread (which I directed straight to him).

http://www.the5thquarter.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=21812&st=0

He's a bit overconfident.  

Please keep me in prayer on this one as I dismantle his epistemological structure and demonstrate that he has no logical reason for rejecting the Christian faith other than the fact that he hates the Lord (as all sinners do prior to conversion). I have to remind myself at the end of each major post to point him back to the Cross and not simply 'argue to win the argument'. 

I run across these types (they've read 'Stolen Legacy' or some other 'history of religions' based book that claims everything was stolen from Africa, etc....) and think they have everything in the world to dismantle the Christian faith.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 22, 2005)

Praying Kerry, keep up the good work. I am not confident enough to offer a critique.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Adam. You're a smart man, though. Just read through and tell me what you see.

(besides the fact that I'm arguing with someone who doesn't know a hill of beans what he's arguing about)

[Edited on 3-22-2005 by OS_X]


----------

